# Budget amp. Cambridge Audio 340 or NAD C315BEE



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I was comtemplating getting one of these two amps for a desktop system. Any preferences between the two anybody? They seem pretty similar in intent. Just wondering if anybody has any experience with either.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Actually, another great choice I am contemplating is the NAD C715 CD receiver

http://nadelectronics.com/products/cd-players/C715-Compact-Music-Systems










I like the half width, and the USB input (perfect for computer as a source)

Any comments or experience with this one?


----------

